

Campaign to secure Turing's papers for Bletchley Park - epo
http://www.justgiving.com/Turing-Papers

======
epo
Let me start by saying I don't think this will get the job done (£150 at the
time of writing) but we need to rise awareness to ensure they stay in the UK.

------
AlexMuir
Ffs. Justgiving take 10% of all money raised through this.

